# Rythmik FV15HP is Unbelievable



## US AudioList (Dec 22, 2016)

A little history of my situation. I had a JL Audio F113 for 3 years then the amp broke and I returned to JL and had it fixed. Then I sold it. For more than 8 months now I have no subwoofer and rely on my main tower speakers for bass. The JL was very good but to me I felt it didn't go low in the 15hz and it was why I sold it. So I have been doing research for a subwoofer for about 3 weeks now, trying to shop for a sub that would go very low since I watch a lot of movies. PowerSoundAudio, SVS and Velodyne were all come to mind. I was about to get the Velodyne 15 inch sub at $4500. But then it is a sealed sub and will not go low so it's out. SVS PB13 Ultra was perfect at first and was considered but at 150 pounds was no go. The PSA V1500 was also perfect at 80 pounds and I know Tom is a wonderful guy and his subwoofer not a doubt is going to be very good and was about to buy it. Then I discovered it had no XLR input and my Meridian 861 only have XLR output. I then again had to move on for more search and Rythmik FV15HP came into the picture with XLR input but again at 120 pounds I was hesitant for a few days. I called Rythmik and talked to Enrico and asked for advice. He told me to pick FV15HP for watching movies. He told me if I went with the 12 inch sub at less weight, it would not go low enough for movies. So FV15HP was it. I finally received the Rythmik FV15HP subwoofer after 4 days and have been playing it for a few hours. Two words I have to say is "Unbelievable sound". The subwoofer is beautiful and very quality made. It could easily equal or surpass more expensive subwoofers that I bought in the past. I put in some music and several movies and this sub blew me away. I thought I was in the Theater. The bass went very low easily in the 16hz range or even lower. I could feel it vibrating my body. The thing is this is very quality bass, and very clean. I have not heard or felt this kind of bass at home before except when I went to the theater and watched U-571 years ago. Music also sounds very musical and fast. To my ears this is the best sound subwoofer that I ever purchased and it will be in my home for a very long time. So that is my story. And if you go with the PSA V1500 I don't think you will be disappointed either. It's just the Rythmik works out very well in my case. 

John
US AudioList


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

I have first-hand experience with several Rythmik subwoofers, including the FV15HP. From that I can say you chose wisely. Enjoy your new toy!


----------

